# westinghouse tv issue



## Chasman50 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a westinghouse 46" led with what may be two problems. First the left half of the screen is much darker than the right. Then a couple days later the tv won't turn on. The power indicator goes from red to green but no W in the center. The model no. Is Ew46T4LZ. I have never seen any good reviews for this brand. Please help.:ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I've never seen good reviews of that brand either.

Sounds like the TV is dead or dying on you. Is it not under warranty?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*In my experience, the two problems may have been related to a common fault. The power supplies in these sets are a common source of failure.** The loss of brightness of the LED backlighting was probably a symptom of the impending failure. 

The power unit is usually a single board, which while easily replaced is not cheap in most cases.** Average cost is around $150-$200 for the part.* :sad:


----------



## Chasman50 (Feb 18, 2015)

TV is no longer under warranty. What site is available? I have checked shop jimmy and a couple others but my model no is not carried.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I found the following information at the Tri-State Module website:

BSF-PI420401A Westinghouse TV Module, power supply, EW46T4LZ

*
*








**Price: $68.24 *
*Retail Price: $161.18*
*You Save 58%*
*
I was unable to find a service manual (free) online for this model, but the power supply boards are usually a simple plug in replacement item via various connectors. All you usually need is a phillips #2 screwdriver and the replacement power supply module. Make a drawing of the various connections as you remove the old part to be sure the replacement is connected properly. In the photo above you can see similar connectors of the same size and shape which can be confusing without a proper diagram!

Without actually having the unit to test, I cannot say definitely this will solve your problem, but the likelihood is 85-90% it will. The symptoms you described are the usual failure mode of this part.

I've been servicing consumer electronics since the vacuum tube days, and have enjoyed my career immensely. In the past it was troubleshooting down the the individual component level, but nowadays you simply replace the appropriate module of parts to effect a repair.

Good luck!
*


----------



## Chasman50 (Feb 18, 2015)

85-90% works for me. Ordered part today.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Chasman50 said:


> 85-90% works for me. Ordered part today.


*The ideal way to exchange the part is by drawing a diagram, but also remove and replace each connector one at a time on the new part. That way you are assured of the proper wiring.

Good luck with your replacement. *


----------

